# Brother kh910/950i hybrid



## Monicacat1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, I have just bought what I thought was 950i to find out it is actually 910 with an 950i electronic board added. The lady I bought it from was the nicest lady and she gave me loads of extras, I also purchased a ribber colour changer, the ppd unit, she even gave me a little tv to use with the ppd 
I certainly don't want to complain, but just wondered if it will do everything the 950i can. It has the original 910 carriage. I am just up grading from a punch card machine.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

Monicacat1 said:


> Hi, I have just bought what I thought was 950i to find out it is actually 910 with an 950i electronic board added. The lady I bought it from was the nicest lady and she gave me loads of extras, I also purchased a ribber colour changer, the ppd unit, she even gave me a little tv to use with the ppd
> I certainly don't want to complain, but just wondered if it will do everything the 950i can. It has the original 910 carriage. I am just up grading from a punch card machine.


The Brother KH910 Main Knitting Carriage does not have a button for knitting thread lace. The middle button on a KH950i carriage is split, so that you press the top button in for knitting fairisle patterns and both parts of the button in together to knit thread lace patterns.

The Brother KH910 needlebed has a solid back rail, so you will only be able to use a KG88, KG88II, KG89 or KG89II Garter Carriage with magnetic rails and magnet set. You cannot use a KG93 or KG95 Garter carriage, which have to be used on a knitting machine with a slotted back rail on the needlebed.

Apart from these differences, your KH910 / KH950i hybrid machine should do what the KH950i can do.

Capacitor Problem to be aware of:

All Brother electronic knitting machines that just have a plain electrical cable, such as your KH910 / KH950i machine, have 2 capacitors and an internal fuse inside the right hand end of the machine at the back (under the power switch). When I sell these knitting machines I always have the 2 capacitors and the internal fuse replaced, as, due to their age, they are now prone to failure.

Your current capacitors have failed if you have seen smoke rising from the right hand end of the needlebed. It is frightening if this happens, but do not worry, just turn it off and have the 2 capacitors and internal fuse replaced and the machine will be as good as new for another 15 to 20 years.

The cost of the 2 capacitors and fuse is less than £2.00 GBP for all 3 here in the UK, but you will need somebody to solder the 2 new capacitors in place for you and replace the internal fuse (less than an hour from start to finish).

If you click on the link below, it will take you to a webpage that shows how to complete the repair. Dont worry that the website refers to a KH930, as the KH930 and your KH910 / KH950i machine have exactly the same power supply system, both with this same common problem (it also applies to the KH940 and KH950 models).

http://www.machine-knitting.net/machineknittingnet/how-to-fix-a-brother-kh930-knitting-machine-with-wont-turn-on-or-no-power-fault/

I do hope that this helps.


----------



## Monicacat1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you so much  I can live without the tread lace and I wasn't planning on using a garter carriage, so i am very happy


----------



## Lyjda Morse (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi mostly knitting machines. I have the Brother 950i and it had not been used for a very long time, so the usual thing happened when I switched it on....puff!! I have been told that I have to replace the capacitors and an internal fuse then it should be ok again.
Lynda


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

Lyjda Morse said:


> Hi mostly knitting machines. I have the Brother 950i and it had not been used for a very long time, so the usual thing happened when I switched it on....puff!! I have been told that I have to replace the capacitors and an internal fuse then it should be ok again.
> Lynda


It is a common problem. It is just that the 2 capacitors have a limited lifespan, it would seem of about 15 to 20 years.

If you see my reply above, you will see that it is not a difficult job to do for somebody who knows how to use a small soldering iron.

There is link above for a very good webpage that takes you through the process.

You don't say where you are, but her in the UK the capacitors and fuse are available in Maplin stores (in store, or online at http://www.maplin.co.uk ).

They will also be available at any good electronic/electrical component shop.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Would this be the same for the 965i?


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

Would this be the same for the 965i?


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

ramdoupri said:


> Would this be the same for the 965i?


No, the KH965, KH965i, and KH900 do not have this problem as they have a different kind of power cable (with a power adaptor), so they do not have the capacitors and internal fuse.


----------

